# Is anybody else terribly lonely?



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

When I first got to this town I made a few friends. Now I have none. I go to school, go home, sit at home, and stare at the wall the whole day. I've gone on a few dates thanks to online dating, but none have worked out.

Honestly what I want right now are a few girlfriends to hang out with. No one seems to be interested though. I guess I'm repulsive or something.

Is anyone else as lonely as I am!? Please tell me I'm not alone on this one. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

You're not alone, I feel really lonely too. I think a lot of us here do...

Keep putting yourself out there, it's good you've been dating. Is there anyone in classes that you could potentially get on well with?

Personally, the "friends" I have are all in long term relationships and don't want to socialise, mostly text friends now.

You must be cool cos your avatar is from Daria 

I hope people see your good qualities soon x


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah I feel pretty lonely in general..especially on friday nights and weekends... i'v always wanted to have a group of friends who are as loyal and trustworthy as the hobbits in the LOTR trilogy....they were always there for eachother no matter what, even when the fellowship was divided and set out in different directions...true friends like that are hard to find.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Lonely as hell, I never had any good uplifting social experiences or relationships. I'm a hermit pretty much too, for the last 8 years.Want good friendships? you gotta create it for yourself, life gives nothing, you gotta make it happen.


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel the same way. Seems like it should be so simple but people make it really hard. I want/need even a friend. Movies, dinners, fitness, girly things, travel, whatever. Nobody else seems to want that. Maybe they already have enough friends or family, I don't know what it is. Im 29 and still ready, willing, able to be someone's everyday friend!


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, well luckily I think I made a little bit of progress today. There's a girl with my name who lives on my street. We started talking and I'm going to work up to asking her for her number. Gosh, sounds like I'm trying to get a date or something. lol. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## lightlizzie (Sep 14, 2013)

elektrified said:


> When I first got to this town I made a few friends. Now I have none. I go to school, go home, sit at home, and stare at the wall the whole day. I've gone on a few dates thanks to online dating, but none have worked out.
> 
> Honestly what I want right now are a few girlfriends to hang out with. No one seems to be interested though. I guess I'm repulsive or something.
> 
> Is anyone else as lonely as I am!? Please tell me I'm not alone on this one. I can't take it anymore.


No you are not alone on this...
Me too I've been having depression lately. I was unemployed for a month and half. When I had a job, my life was really flat too, I dont have many friends to hang out it. Most of the time I wait for my friends to ask me out. When I asked them out, 99% will say they can't make it or last minute cancelation.

Now without a job...its getting pretty suck..I'm trying to improve though. Because I know I'm not alone...and we can all get better  keep the spirit up!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes i am

the problem with me is im a dismal retard so nobody wants to be my friend, im just not friend material and never will be. Everybody ignores me and always will do, unfortunately its too late to make new friends now as im 22 soon. After you leave school you dont really make friends.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm so lonely too, I still feel so lonely in public with a bunch of people. No one wants to talk to me nor spent time with me. I never get invited by anyone I know, I even told them I like to be invited to places but nope.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

It'd be a lot easier asking how many people on this site DIDN'T feel lonely.

We all desire to be loved. Seeking approval, validation, recognition. We'd all like to feel our presence wanted and generally appreciated. The feeling of invisibility or being shunned, it cuts far deeper and far worse than physical pain most of the time, because it isn't as temporary.


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

ticktockLA said:


> I feel the same way. Seems like it should be so simple but people make it really hard. I want/need even a friend. Movies, dinners, fitness, girly things, travel, whatever. Nobody else seems to want that. Maybe they already have enough friends or family, I don't know what it is. Im 29 and still ready, willing, able to be someone's everyday friend!


Hey, you sound a lot like me. I also live in the LA area and im around your age. Maybe we can become friends


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

I also feel lonely but I think that due to my SA and depression I have pretty much pushed away any potential friends. In addition I have not come across people I have things in common with or who I feel I can relate to. 

It would be nice to have someone to hang out with and talk to every now and then and who shares some of my interests. Sounds so simple but it's been difficult and although I am willing to try I think im starting to just give up on the idea and am begining to become bitter and angry and I don't like it.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

hanzitalaura said:


> I also feel lonely but I think that due to my SA and depression I have pretty much pushed away any potential friends. In addition I have not come across people I have things in common with or who I feel I can relate to.
> 
> It would be nice to have someone to hang out with and talk to every now and then and who shares some of my interests. Sounds so simple but it's been difficult and although I am willing to try I think im starting to just give up on the idea and am begining to become bitter and angry and I don't like it.


bitter and angry at such a young age? I know the feeling but it didn't start for me until about my mid thirties. Now, it seems to be a part of me that will never go away.:blank


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> bitter and angry at such a young age? I know the feeling but it didn't start for me until about my mid thirties. Now, it seems to be a part of me that will never go away.:blank


Yes, the lack of a social life isn't the only thing of course prehaps it's not even the most significant. There are other more important issues I must deal with. I would hate to continue to live my life feeling this way. I've become so accustomed to it that it's all I know. Even when I start to feel happy I look for something wrong so I can go to my familiar place where is full if sadness and despair.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

hanzitalaura said:


> Yes, the lack of a social life isn't the only thing of course prehaps it's not even the most significant. There are other more important issues I must deal with. I would hate to continue to live my life feeling this way. I've become so accustomed to it that it's all I know. Even when I start to feel happy I look for something wrong so I can go to my familiar place where is full if sadness and despair.


im in the exact same boat, sa is prob the least of my problems at this point but I cant change whats happening to me now.its too late. I feel that same despair because I know that my situation def isn't going to change no matter how much I want it to.


----------



## feems99 (Jun 7, 2013)

i feel extremelly lonely. i think most people here feel lonely to some extent


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah. I'm extremely lonely too. Even my online friends... aren't really my friends, they're just people I talk to on a small site x___x and I'm afraid to hang out too much with my boyfriend since I'm usually the one who has to spend money whenever we go somewhere. So that just leaves me sitting alone in my bedroom for hours everyday. Kinda sad I guess...


----------



## notgettingbywannadie (Sep 17, 2013)

You're definitely not alone. I started out this school year with everything working out well, but then I just shut down for no reason.


----------



## justok (Sep 4, 2013)

notgettingbywannadie said:


> You're definitely not alone. I started out this school year with everything working out well, but then I just shut down for no reason.


THIS. exactly.

I've been getting huge pangs of loneliness every night. Desperation, scrolling through facebook wondering if I could even message anyone on my friends list...


----------



## notgettingbywannadie (Sep 17, 2013)

justok said:


> THIS. exactly.
> 
> I've been getting huge pangs of loneliness every night. Desperation, scrolling through facebook wondering if I could even message anyone on my friends list...


I know the feeling. I gave up with messaging my friends there because I messaged someone twice in the same week and she got mad at me. I give up, I swear...


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

"Solitude is quite beautiful... when you have someone to tell about it." - Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

How old are you? Sounds like you doing something


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Me.. I've been so lonely for many years.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

i was talking to my toaster and felt that i lost the argument so i went outside :\ 
This is a common occurrence in my life. Everyone on skype is offline and irc is dead right now so what ever lol.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I used to not mind being alone as much. Now it's worse than ever.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I pretty much always feel lonely and I find that I will hang out with people I don't always like or click with to try and not feel lonely.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Me, most of the time.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

You're not alone! I'm really lonely too and I feel the same. I don't really have any friends either and I really wish I had some girlfriends to hangout with.


----------



## TomL93 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm lucky to know a lot of people, but unfortunately I still many times feel like i'm just sitting at home during the weekends by myself, while I want to be out and about doing whatever fun. It definitly can be annoying sometimes


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I've gotten to the point where I'm so used to being alone that I don't feel it that strongly anymore. Though sometimes late at night it really hits me how I've got noone truly close to me anymore, it does hurt.


----------



## Exsq (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm the same. Have a few friends left but I took a completely different path in life to them. They all go to uni and work in the same place, so I find it difficult finding time to fit in.


----------



## dreamy (Jun 9, 2013)

Will Ge said:


> yeah I feel pretty lonely in general..especially on friday nights and weekends... i'v always wanted to have a group of friends who are as loyal and trustworthy as the hobbits in the LOTR trilogy....they were always there for eachother no matter what, even when the fellowship was divided and set out in different directions...true friends like that are hard to find.


Friendship in movie and books is always the best kind of friendshp, heh.

Yeah, I feel lonely too all the time. It doesn't help at all that where I live no one knows about SA or OCD and they think it's all made up stuff and that I'm just not trying hard enough.


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

Story of my ****ing life. When I'm not working or at school, I'm at home, just sitting there. I have 3 friends (not trying to brag, haha), but they all live kinda far away, so we don't see each other often. I've never been on a date with a girl, kissed a girl, or any of that. They all had a meeting at some point and decided that none of them want to date me. Every girl I've asked out has said no. I really think I'm repulsive or unlovable or something.


----------

